# Intel Wireless Wifi 5100 on Tuxonice 2.6.26

## sliner

Hi there everyone, I have a problem with my Sony Vaio VGN-FW21E, which has a Intel Wireless Wifi Link 5100 as wlan card (that said windows vista which is now wiped out, fortunately).

My System:

```

Linux localhost 2.6.24-tuxonice-r9 #5 SMP PREEMPT Sat Feb 14 15:34:40 CET 2009 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I have a clean system, with having emerge world to say me that there's everything up-to-date. I read somewhere else that the iwlwifi driver is included in this latest tuxonice kernel, so I just enabled these drivers in the Kernel menuconfig (Networking > Wireless) says:

```

-*- Improved wireless configuration API                          

[*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support                      

-*- Wireless extensions                                         

<*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)              

         [ ]   Enable LED triggers                                        

         [ ]   Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS                      

         [ ]   Enable debugging output                                   

< > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack                        

```

I have read that enabling both the mac80211 and the other stack causes problems.

And Device Drivers > Network device Support > Wirless LAN says:

```

  [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)       

(all other adapters disables)

   [*]   Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers                         

        [*]     Enable full debugging output in iwlwifi drivers        

        [*]     Enable Sensitivity Calibration in iwlwifi drivers      

        [*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlwifi drivers        

        [*]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwlwifi drivers             

       <M>     Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN                     

       <M>     Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection     

```

Obviously, the exact network adapter doesn't show up here.

So I unmasked the net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode package, and emerged it. Since then, /lib/firmware has the firmware file in it.

But still, there is no wlan device here:

ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1d:ba:7f:a4:09

          inet addr:192.168.0.12  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2387 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2327 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2449779 (2.3 MiB)  TX bytes:433336 (423.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 Memory:d0120000-0

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

lspci sais:

```

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4232

```

iwconfig:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

This link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-719363-highlight-iwl+5100.html sais that I can only use the driver if I upgrade to a kernel 2.6.27+, which would mean I'd have to switch to gentoo-sources kernel, which I don't want (as I said it's a notebook and tuxonice was recommended most for notebooks).

Anything posted in http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/IPW3945 this tutorial, which unfortunately is in German and basically only resembles how to install the firmware manually did not help. I also tried to unmask something like net-wireless/iwl5000, but that doesn't exist.

For completeness, here my emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-tuxonice-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-tuxonice-r9-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8400_@_2.26GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 11 Feb 2009 23:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa apache2 audiofile avahi bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt css cups curl dbus dga dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo examples exif expat fam fastcgi ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gif gimp gnuplot gnutls gpm gstreamer gzip hal iconv imagemagick imap imlib innodb ipod ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lame latex ldap libnotify libwww lm_sensors lua mad mailwrapper matroska mhash midi mikmod mime mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack mysql mysqli ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly odbc ogg old-linux opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl php plasma png posix postgres ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline recode reflection rss ruby samba sasl scanner sdl session simplexml smp snmp soap sockets spell spl sqlite sqlite3 sse ssl startup-notification subversion svg svga sysfs syslog tcpd theora tidy tiff tokenizer truetype unicode usb v4l2 vhosts vim-syntax vnc vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf x86 xattr xcomposite xft xine xinerama xinetd xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xsl xulrunner xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

This is my lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                1690996  25

agpgart                38476  1 fglrx

sk98lin               192148  1

```

# dmesg | grep -i iwl  

doesn't say anything

And 

# equery list iwl 

says

```

[ Searching for package 'iwl' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl5000-ucode-5.4.0.11 (0)

```

Can anyone help me? Anyone any suggestions?

Last but not least, I am relatively new to installing my own linux, actually I am posting to this forum for the first time as well, so any critique concerning this post (and it's style) is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

----------

## pianosaurus

You compiled the drivers for two separate intel cards, both as modules, but according to lsmod you didn't actually modprobe any of them. Run modprobe -ls | grep wireless to see what the modules are named. Modprobe one at a time and check if a device shows up on any of them.

----------

## Gambit89

Hi,  I have a Sony CS with the same wifi card and I had a few problems at the beginning but finally managed to get it working.  Yes, you do need a newer kernel for the 5100 card - tuxonice has a 2.6.28-r1 kernel version that you can use.  Here are my specs:

uname -a

```
Linux genlap2 2.6.28-tuxonice-r1 #10 SMP Mon Feb 9 01:40:33 MST 2009 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Networking Support > Wireless

```
--- Wireless                                                                                       

    -*-   Improved wireless configuration API                                                         

    [*]     nl80211 new netlink interface support                                                   

    [*]   Old wireless static regulatory definitions                                              

    -*-   Wireless extensions                                                             

    [*]     Wireless extensions sysfs files                                                      

    <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)                                        

          Rate control algorithm selection  --->                                              

    [ ]     Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support                               

    -*-     Enable LED triggers                                                                  

    [ ]     Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS                                            

    [ ]     Select mac80211 debugging features  --->                                             

    < >   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)
```

Device Drivers > Network device support > Wireless LAN

```
    [ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)                                                               

    [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)  

    ...                                                                                                                      

    {M} Intel Wireless Wifi Core                                                    

    [*] Iwlwifi RF kill support                                                            

    [*] Enable full debugging output in iwlagn driver                                    

    <M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN                                                  

    [*]   Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlagn driver                                    

    [*]   Enable LEDS features in iwlagn driver                                                  

    [ ]   Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN                                                      

    [*]   Intel Wireless WiFi 5000AGN                                                          

    < > Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection
```

iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"cwlan"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:10:06:F0:8E

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:*************************   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=82/100  Signal level:-52 dBm  Noise level=-85 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

pan0      no wireless extensions.
```

You might not need all the options that I enabled, but it works for me and I'm not about to change it.  :Smile:   By the way, you can get updated lspci info if you update its database with the update-pciids command from sys-apps/pciutils.

----------

## sliner

Hey Gambit,

thank you very much for your answer. But isn't the .28-r1 kernel of tuxonice marked as unstable? Since I am quite new to the Gentoo stuff, I probably wouldn't want to install an "unstable" kernel, since my deep knowledge is quite what I would call "non-existant"? Is there any other solution which lets me stay with my .26 kernel? Anyone around who has knowledge of (propably this specific card) with ndiswrapper and it's drawbacks?

Thanks + best wishes,

Charlie

----------

## Mamizou

I have an Asus G50VT with your same wireless card, using both unstable gentoo-sources and git-sources, and it works just fine. =)

As for ndiswrapper, I haven't had to use that in years, and that was for Broadcom wireless cards.  Intel's Linux drivers work pretty darn well, and I'd wouldn't recommend using ndiswrapper except in last resort.

----------

## sliner

Sorry for being cheesy on this topic, but I don't know how to unmask the latest tuxonice kernel.

emerge --search tuxonice says:

```

 *  sys-apps/tuxonice-userui

       Latest version available: 0.7.2

       Latest version installed: 0.7.2

       Size of files: 2,819 kB

       Homepage:      http://www.tuxonice.net

       Description:   User Interface for TuxOnIce

       License:       GPL-2

 *  sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources

       Latest version available: 2.6.24-r9

       Latest version installed: 2.6.24-r9

       Size of files: 45,890 kB

       Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

       http://www.tuxonice.net

       Description:   TuxOnIce + Gentoo patchset sources

       License:       GPL-2

```

I already placed the following line in /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```

sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.28-r1

```

But emerge still says the same as the above output. 

So, my question is, how do I unmask it, if it is already in portage (is it?)

Thanks for answering this - probably very basic - question. Or can anyone post a link where this topic (unmasking unstable kernels) is worked upon?

----------

## pianosaurus

Add = in front and ~amd64 after that line in /etc/portage/package.keywords. The = is neccessary since you specify a particular version, the ~amd64 is the keyword you allow for that package. There are several tools to simplify and speed up searching in portage. I usually use the online version. You can see there what versions are available, and what keywords belong to them.

Edit: Like this:

```
=sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-2.6.28-r1 ~amd64
```

----------

## sliner

Hey folks,

I finally did what you suggested, took the 2.6.28-r3 kernel and my wlan showed up. I had to struggle with various other problems doing that, most horrible was that my ati-drivers-8.501 did no longer compile, which I finally (by randomly choosing version) solved by unmasking the ati-drivers-8.573. It brought in some issues, my xdm was gone and so on, but it works. If you folks think it is appropriate to add [SOLVED] to this topic, please let me know. I initially wanted to stay with my 2.6.24 tuxonice kernel, which obviously did not work.

The next issue is my sound card, but I will open another thread on that. 

Thanks once again.

----------

